# Site down again? >___<



## Clyff (Mar 24, 2011)

Yeah. Getting the 500 Internal Server error or white page. .__.
Anybody else getting the same?


----------



## Xenke (Mar 24, 2011)

Happens.


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 24, 2011)

This site recently has been stable as a schizophrenic hooker on LSD.


----------



## Kaeko (Mar 24, 2011)

yup :3 but i am patient. i have other sites i can visit for now


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Mar 24, 2011)

Wish the new people would look at the threads already open discussing the problem rather than making a whole new thread.


----------



## Shade Koba (Mar 24, 2011)

It seems to have become a very regular thing lately :/ Hope they figure shit out.


----------



## ravewulf (Mar 24, 2011)

http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/furaffinity.net

Yup, it's down


----------



## Gothhana (Mar 24, 2011)

Lol yep.


----------



## Cloudchaser (Mar 24, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> Wish the new people would look at the threads already open discussing the problem rather than making a whole new thread.


 
What other thread is there about this latest problem?  I just checked and there's nothing in the site status section of the foirum.

Also, 12:51am Eastern here, still getting 500 Error


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Mar 24, 2011)

Here- read and inform, also this will keep you up to date on everything.

http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/95176-3-24-2011-Unscheduled-Downtime

Also cloudchaser here- http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/95146-2011.03.23-connection-problems
It was right above this thread in the new post section.


----------



## HatchlingByHeart (Mar 24, 2011)

Yeppers. Isn't the first time it's happened and it certainly won't be the last.


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 24, 2011)

Seems to work now.


----------



## Xegras (Mar 24, 2011)

Every time someone creates a thread about FA's status an angel gets it wings. :V


----------



## Kiru-kun (Mar 24, 2011)

Xegras said:


> Every time someone creates a thread about FA's status an angel gets it wings. :V


 
Don't you mean "God kills a kitten"? that seems more fitting :V


----------



## Accountability (Mar 25, 2011)

So apparently it was a "denial of service" attack.

Interestingly enough, I could get to everything on FA's network except the main site while that was going on. Is it really that easy to cause the site to grind to a screeching halt?

So much for that load balancer and firewall!


----------



## Icky (Mar 25, 2011)

Accountability said:


> So apparently it was a "denial of service" attack.
> 
> Interestingly enough, I could get to everything on FA's network except the main site while that was going on. Is it really that easy to cause the site to grind to a screeching halt?


 
I'm just curious, do you have any connection/involvement with FA/F besides ranting about how awful the site and the staff are?


----------



## Xenke (Mar 25, 2011)

Icky said:


> I'm just curious, do you have any connection/involvement with FA/F besides ranting about how awful the site and the staff are?


 
Oh, but it's all the more delicious when he's wrong.


----------



## Cloudchaser (Mar 25, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> Here- read and inform, also this will keep you up to date on everything.
> 
> http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/95176-3-24-2011-Unscheduled-Downtime
> 
> ...


 
Ah, OK   I probably saw that, but didn't realize the thread name referred to FA not working


----------



## Accountability (Mar 25, 2011)

Icky said:


> I'm just curious, do you have any  connection/involvement with FA/F besides ranting about how awful the  site and the staff are?


 
I'm a FA user that's tired of seeing the rest of the users treated like  they're lower than dirt. I'm tired of seeing FA turn down help because _someone_  on staff doesn't like the person offering. Somewhere on the internet  there's an interview with Dragoneer where he talks about why he got  involved with FA, and he says he wanted to help the community and open  up communication between the users and the site staff. I'm here to  remind him of that, because it seems he's forgotten.



Xenke said:


> Oh, but it's all the more delicious when he's wrong.


 I'd like to know how I'm wrong when FA refuses to provide anyone with any information. I'm just "jumping to conclusions" because there's no other information to go off of. In this case, DDoS seems like a convent excuse because everything else on FA's network loaded fine and FA loaded fine too... if you gave it 5 minutes. That doesn't sound like a DDoS to me.


----------



## Xenke (Mar 25, 2011)

Accountability said:


> I'd like to know how I'm wrong when FA refuses to provide anyone with any information. I'm just "jumping to conclusions" because there's no other information to go off of. In this case, DDoS seems like a convent excuse because everything else on FA's network loaded fine and FA loaded fine too... if you gave it 5 minutes. That doesn't sound like a DDoS to me.


 
Seems to fit with the earlier DDoS attacks. Same type of behavior.


----------



## MitchZer0 (Mar 25, 2011)

Got a 502 error.

Looks like we have a DDoS attack, AGAIN!

inb4 people bitching at me for coming up with that conclusion.

EDIT: site back up! good! please ignore my last message.


----------



## Flatline (Mar 25, 2011)

"Oh no, I haven't been able to see my precious dog cocks for over five minutes! I'm sure the evil trolls are DDoSing the site again!"

Silly furries.


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 26, 2011)

Miles Snowpaw said:


> "Oh no, I haven't been able to see my precious dog cocks for over five minutes! I'm sure the evil trolls are DDoSing the site again!"


 
Oh whatever shall we do?!
Go outside. :V


----------

